# Carolina HarleyDavidson BBq Cookoff sept-7th & 8th 2007



## wittdog (Sep 5, 2007)

Just like a kid at xmass


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2007)

Have fun!  Good luck!


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 5, 2007)

Wife gave me permission to go. I'm really looking foward to it. Cool place to have a comp. I'll be there thursday evening. Everyone stop by and say hello.


----------



## Griff (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice trophy Big E. Congratulations.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats and great pics!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations BigE1 on your calls.

Your pork looks very good. Nice smoke ring.  My preference would be to eat it like that with sauce on the side.  But the judges seem to slam those that don't sauce.  Try adding some sauce to your pork next time as well as to your brisket and I'll bet your scores will improve.

Nice job, nice looking trophy!  Congrats again.

Dallas


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations on the call. That is a big trophy wow.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on the call..bet that felt real good...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright Big E.  That is fantastic news.  Those ribs looked great.  Actually, everything looked great.


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 9, 2007)

Big E, congrats on your call!  Glad I got to meet you. Tim


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on the call Big E!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2007)

Ranucci's,

I'm sorry but I didn't catch you're name and I didn't want to call you Big Butt!  Congratulations on your Reserve Grand Championship.  Very nice looking family/team you have there as well as  great looking trophies and turn in boxes as well.

My experience at least in the Midwest has been that if you don't sauce you're probably not going to do as well as if you do which is a shame because it is a meat contest.  Glad to see you had some judges there that judge the product placed before them, as they should, and did not penalize you for their preconceived notions of what BBQ should be.  Sounds like a great contest, good judges, and a great time, which is all a cook really asks for at a contest.

Congrats again, you should be proud!

Dallas


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 10, 2007)

Mary and I judged this contest.  It was a nice contest.  I ate some great food.  

Congrats to all who got calls.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2007)

Well that just confirms my suspicions that you had world class judges there.

Way to go Jack!


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 10, 2007)

Ranucci's,  I didn't want to get in the way of the celebration. Congratulations again on your success. Tim


----------

